# Automatic trimmer?



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever made a automatic trimmer? I know they sell them new but kind of spendy. I thought I remember Cervantes having one powered with a drill, any direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello METALMOVER420 

Buy a cheap hair/beard trimmer.

Personally I find trimming bud by hand therapeutic.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

:rofl:   HIE.....just  a  little  off the  top..lolol


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ill try the beard trimmer, and try to stay away from the hair(pun intended) Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> HIE.....just a little off the top.


 
If you want it cut by a blonde with long fingernails who will laugh at your every word as they pretend you are the ideal of their man as she bends too far forward and accidently drops the shaver and has to bend to pick it up at your feet will cost $150

Bills Blunt Shaver Parlour $5

The choice is yours.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

:bolt: *Bills Blunt Shaver Parlour $5*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

Correct answer :rofl:

eace:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If you want it cut by a blonde with long fingernails who will laugh at your every word as they pretend you are the ideal of their man as she bends too far forward and accidently drops the shaver and has to bend to pick it up at your feet will cost $150
> 
> Bills Blunt Shaver Parlour $5
> 
> ...


 
Looked like the start of a good "priceless", Hippy..
We'll just call you "The Barber"..
:rofl:

Gb


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

Id personally rather do it by hand. But time is money haha so I could see where your coming from. Tell me how that beard shaver works.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Nov 28, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Id personally rather do it by hand. But time is money haha so I could see where your coming from. Tell me how that beard shaver works.




OH they work the finest of kind I have trimmed many of things with them and like OK says time is money.:heart::clap:


----------

